# Prevention Of Injuries



## SensibleManiac (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi, as far as Grappling in concerned what tactics do you employ or ideas do you have for preventing injuries while rolling?
Does the training facility you train in have any special rules or preventive measures?
 Thanks


----------



## MJS (Jan 21, 2008)

SensibleManiac said:


> Hi, as far as Grappling in concerned what tactics do you employ or ideas do you have for preventing injuries while rolling?
> Does the training facility you train in have any special rules or preventive measures?
> Thanks


 
I'd say it is important to have someone over-seeing whats going on while the people are rolling.  Additionally, its important to have a mutual agreement between the person you're rolling with, on how hard you want to go.  Its also important to keep in mind, that while we want to test ourselves, we still need to exercise common sense.  There have been many times I've been put in an arm or leg lock, and will try to fight my way out, but at the same time, I'm not stupid enough to let it get out of hand.  My well being is more important to me, than my ego, so in other words, if my arm, leg, neck, etc is in danger of being seriously injured... TAP OUT!  


Quite a few years ago, I was rolling with a guy, and he cranked my leg, to the point where I heard a pop.  This happened so fast, I didn't have time to tap if I wanted to.  No immediate pain, but I suddenly had this warm sensation in my knee.  I won't go into the details of what I did and said to the person after that happened, but I made it very clear to him that he needed to start using some control.  After alot of pain and an MRI, I came very close to tearing the ACL.  Some PT exercises got my knee back in shape.  IIRC, the person who caused this injury suddenly disappeared from class. 

Mike


----------



## SensibleManiac (Jan 22, 2008)

Precisely what I'm worried about. 
Makes me think I should just stick to private training and training with friends.

The problem with training in a class environment with alot of students is you might get partnered up or spar with someone who doesn't pay attention to safety. This is especially true in newer and younger students.
Although it's not limited to them.
I can tell you stories of getting scratched up during Judo training with someone who was new and irresponsible.
To sparring in BJJ and getting a back injury because the guy I was sparring with so rough during a paintbrush submission because of his ego. 
It's hard to know when someone will be that irresponsible and this is one reason that I'm turned off to class settings.


----------



## MJS (Jan 22, 2008)

I know what you mean and can certainly understand your concerns.  Nothing wrong with private lessons, but of course it always good to mix it up with different people.  I guess in the case of a large group, the best you can do is establish up front what level you will both work at.  As soon as the other person picks it up, don't hesitate to say something.

Martial arts training is a contact activity, and minor injuries are going to happen.  But, people need to work and shouldn't have to worry about attending a class and leaving with a serious injury.

Good luck to you with whatever you decide to do. 

Mike


----------



## Andrew Green (Jan 22, 2008)

We follow basic safety rules in grappling, no heal hooks, no neck cranks.  We'll occasionally use them, but in sparring they are not taken to the point of pain.

But safety has more to do with the attitude of the people training then the rules you follow.  If there are ego's involved and a few bad attitudes, people get hurt more often.  If everyone is friends and has a good attitude, they happen less often.

But at the end of the day it is a contact sport, and if you train long enough you will get a few minor injuries, just hopefully nothing major.  Same goes for any sport, even non-contact sports have injuries.

Private lessons are fine, but limiting.  Getting in there and working with people of different skill levels, who use different tactics and are different sizes will really help you progress at a better rate then always working with the same person.

Just remember that golden rule of combat sports "Protect yourself at all times", in training that should extend to your training partners as well.


----------



## SensibleManiac (Jan 22, 2008)

Andrew Green said:


> But at the end of the day it is a contact sport, and if you train long enough you will get a few minor injuries, just hopefully nothing major. Same goes for any sport, even non-contact sports have injuries.
> 
> Private lessons are fine, but limiting. Getting in there and working with people of different skill levels, who use different tactics and are different sizes will really help you progress at a better rate then always working with the same person.
> 
> Just remember that golden rule of combat sports "Protect yourself at all times", in training that should extend to your training partners as well.


 
Nicely put and I agree. One reason I want to train with many others as opposed to my instructor and a total of 2 friends is because we get used to the same old and it lacks variation.
Just worried of my past experiences that's all.


----------

